# Treating chain on Sprdr



## Bossfan (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi all!! Was wondering, I know there are a lot of different things to do to keep rust off the drive chain on a spreader. What is the best way to lubricate it? I just last week got out my Highway stainless Honda spreader, started it, ran it through, hosed it, washed it and greased it. What sort of treatment should i give the conveyor chain? Some say to mix some soap, water and diesel and spray that on. Others recommend just regular penetrating oil. What do you think is best?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I would think that WD-40 and Zep would work well. I prefer Zep as they are stronger and last longer. We use those stuff on our fire dept. extrication tools to keep it from rusting.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Try here...

http://www.rhomar-industries.com/products.htm

Good luck, Marshall


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

WD-40 works well to help displace water and prevent short term rust,but you should really treat it with something else afterwards.Fluid Film is good for long term durabilty,and holds up well to salt.Not heavy and thick like grease.Use the WD-40 right after washing,and then apply the Fluid Film after the WD-40 dries up a bit.

Fluid Film website for more info


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

What about used motor oil and kerosene mix?? and just spray it on with a garden sprayer.


----------



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

someone told me diesel fuel???


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Forgot to mention,but the Fluid Film is environmentally friendly,unlike most petroleum based products.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Lubra-Seal*

Bossfan you can contact RHOMAR Industries out of Springfield Mo.
They have a product called Lubra-Seal which is for chains and hoppers along with coating undercarriage's and fittings. 
You can get info at their website. www.rhomar-industries.com 
or by calling them at 1-800-688-6221

 John...........


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Another vote for Lubra-Seal. I have used it, and it works great. It is very messy to work with. They recommend a pump sprayer to apply it, but I have found that is very wasteful, and a paint brush does a much neater job.

I got salter control wire extensions, so I could run the salter while it was up on crates, and not on the truck. Like I said, it's a messy job, and the Lubri-Seal sticks to paint.

Rhomar also makes a salt neutralizing wash, that you can use to clean off the salt before applying the Lubra-Seal. 

Not exactly cheap, but cheaper than a new chain, and the labor to install it!

Forget WD-40 for long term, it will dry up.....

Don't forget to treat the spreader drive chains on the motor. I suggest a good chain lube, like PJ-1, or even Stihl Bar & Chain oil.

~Chuck


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I contacted Rhomar Industries regarding Lubra-Seal.

Getting info faxed to me, also getting info on Neutro-Wash and Rhoma-Sol. 

The Neutro-Wash 

The Rhoma-Sol will remove/dissolve asphalt sprays and splatters on vechiles (my truck being white, I thought I'd get some, being diesel is a soil contaminant as defined by the EPA now).

I'll report back after I get the info.

Rick


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Smith _
> *Another vote for Lubra-Seal. I have used it, and it works great. It is very messy to work with. They recommend a pump sprayer to apply it, but I have found that is very wasteful, and a paint brush does a much neater job.*


Yes it is messy...

A paint brush "THAT'S A GOOD IDEA". I'll have to try that one


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i use chain lube designed for dirt bikes and it works great


----------

